# lost tegu :( hellppp



## cote.emma (Apr 3, 2011)

so today me and my boyfriend had our few month old tegu in the kitchen and we were feeding him, after he was done he just darted and ran into a hole in one of the cabinets, he has been in there for a few hours now and he hasnt come out. we can hear him move around in there every once in a while so we know he is still in there. i have tried everything i can think of, i have put a basking light right outside the hole and i have put various food out (crickets, fruit, ground turkey, soft-boiled egg, and my boyfriend is picking up liver on his way home from work). nothing seems to be working, so if you have any new suggestions please HELP!!! 

i also would like to know how long he can live in there, i can imagine it is pretty dusty and cold.


----------



## montana (Apr 3, 2011)

Put the light further away but so he can still see it ..

Then just wait him out [up to 48 hours]..

Let him [come to you ]..


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 3, 2011)

This happened to me a couple years ago with my b&w. I was in the tub with him trying to gain his trust because he wasnt that friendly and all of a sudden he jumps out of the tub! Freaks out and dashes into a hole in one of the cabinets. Its like he knew it was there all along (i sure didnt!). Anyway it took forever for him to get out. What i did was put food a distance a way from where he was because I knew if I were to get him again I would need him to be away from that hole for my advantage. Then I left my bathroom with the door closed but layed at the foot of the door waiting for him. Eventualy he got curious and hungry (like Tegus do) and I was able to catch him when he was eating. So don't worry he will get hungry and the only way out of there is were him came from. You just need to be patient and quiet (make him believe you are not there). Dont sit in front of the hole he can probably see you from there and hes scared to come out. Eventually he should come out.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 3, 2011)

_Depending on where you are and how the weather is keep the light out. Block off any other areas you don't want it to go including doors to other rooms. Since you know where it is try and keep it in that area. 

It had a meal before going into hiding so the wait may take a couple of days before it gets hungry enough to come back out. Make sure it can't get under the stove, refrigerator or anything else in that area.

On the other hand once again depending on the weather and where you are. Since it just ate it will need to seek heat even more to help digest it's food. So you can keep the light on or turn it off for a few hours. Give it time to get cold and want to look for a warmer place._


----------



## cote.emma (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you sooo much it is so reassuring to hear that you successfully got him out!! it makes me feel so much better.

Thanks, I will turn the light off for a while and turn it on a little later, im crossing my fingers!


----------



## cote.emma (Apr 3, 2011)

Its been about 7 hours now, no sign of him


----------



## thomasjg23 (Apr 3, 2011)

Can you still hear him in there? Is cutting a lice of cabinet out an option?


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 3, 2011)

You don't hear him moving around anymore? he could be asleep... I suggest doing what Bubblz Calhoun said, block off any area you dont want your baby getting into, put the heat some where he would have to walk to. Im not sure if this would work but it never hurts to try! you could try putting his hide out there (since its familiar he might prefer hiding in that better than the cabinet) or take a cat litter box or something like it, fill it with some of his bedding cut one side to make it short enough he can get into, he may come out and burrow himself into it. Than in the morning or a couple hours later check to see if anything worked. I WISH YOU THE BEST OF LUCK!


----------



## cote.emma (Apr 3, 2011)

No I cant hear him anymore, and I have definately thought about cutting open the cabinet. Ill keep on waiting and try a couple other things first before I do that lol.


----------



## cote.emma (Apr 3, 2011)

Taking apart the cabinet as we speak, cant wait to see my baby again!


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 3, 2011)

YAY! Hope everything goes well! You should take pics so we could see your little trouble maker


----------



## turtlepunk (Apr 3, 2011)

HOPE YOU FIND HIM =)


----------



## entropy (Apr 4, 2011)

Heh, I lost my Tegu through a hole in the wall TWICE when he was a baby. The first time it took him about 3 days to come out. The 2nd time it took 6 days (he was in hibernation mode and just slept in there). I had just about given up the second time when he just meandered out of the hole into the living room one day and looked at me as if nothing had happened. 

Don't lose hope, they are silly animals sometimes. I used the same methods the others used above (light outside, food, etc). My boyfriend used a squirrel trap to get his when he was in a hole in the wall for about a week. It worked pretty well.


----------



## cote.emma (Apr 4, 2011)

He is still in there! We couldnt even get him out by making a hole in the cabinet! This is so frustrating!! Hopefull he gets hungry today and decides to come out. I think we might try a squirrel trap. I havent lost hope but we had to take out the dishwasher to get closer to him, hopefully he comes out soon, the dishes are piling up!


----------



## entropy (Apr 4, 2011)

Try not to worry too much... this happens a lot with baby Tegus. Just be patient... and try not to tear your apartment up anymore than you feel you have too ^_^


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 4, 2011)

Keep us updated  I hope you get the little guy soon.


----------



## cote.emma (Apr 4, 2011)

Still no luck, the little guy even came out and grabbed the food and dragged it back into his spot when we werent looking! we even cut more holes and poked around in there with a hanger but we couldnt feel him, im starting to think he isnt there anymore so I think we are going to buy a trap and wait till he gets hungry again.


----------



## Kebechet (Apr 4, 2011)

I would just leave the poor thing alone :/ he's probably scared, and will come out when he feels safe. Loud noises from taking apart the cupboard, being poked with things and everything is just going to make him that much more frightened of coming out of his "safe" spot. He'll come out, and he'll be fine. Mine wanders behind the fridge sometimes, naps for a few hours, and then wanders out. Building trust with your tegu goes both ways. However once he does come back out, I would patch up any other cabinet holes, or openings into the wall. Check in places like by your bathtub, under your sink, etc.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree with Kebechet let the little guy be for a bit, keep things nice an quiet and an ear out for any scratching noises. He could be any where now. I bet if you keep the basking light out in the open some where you might find the little just enjoying the heat  . if you have any animals that walk around your house keep them in a safe area until you have found him. Dont give up, he will show up soon


----------



## cote.emma (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! Yeah your right I will just leave him alone for a while now.


----------



## cote.emma (Apr 5, 2011)

No sign of him today


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh my, reallly?  dont give up ok! At least your sure he's in your house somewhere... once my tegu that I had a few years back escaped I thought I lost him forever, until one day my neighbor knocked on my door and said "didnt you have lizard?" and i was like "...yeeeees" lol and he was like "well its in my garage hiding"

I found him and brought him home that day  He grew to 2ft while gone!

DINT GIVE UP ON YOUR LIL BUDDY!


----------



## Max713 (Apr 5, 2011)

I would be no where near as patient as you... All my cabinets would be out of my kitchen in a second!

I wish you the best of luck!!!


----------



## txrepgirl (Apr 6, 2011)

The good news is that he did come out at least one time. So if everything is quiet I'm sure he will come out again  . I wouldn't bother getting a trap. You don't want him to get hurt. It might take a little while before he comes back out since he just ate and he is scared. Good luck and thank you for keeping us posted.


----------



## cote.emma (Apr 6, 2011)

The trap I got wouldnt hurt him at all, he didnt eat yesterday so I have a good feeling he will come out to get food, we have kept it pretty quiet in the kitchen so we wouldnt scare him anymore, I sm crossing my fingers!


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 6, 2011)

Good Luck!


----------



## Riplee (Apr 6, 2011)

Did you get it back yet?


----------



## cote.emma (Apr 6, 2011)

No I havent


----------



## Riplee (Apr 6, 2011)

I had same experience 3 years ago. It spent 10 days to came out. Just block ur room. U will get it.


----------



## cote.emma (Apr 8, 2011)

My baby is still gone


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 8, 2011)

Are you serious?? Is there a chance he could have gone outside? maybe in your attic where its nice and warm? im not sure how he would get up there but hey never hurts to check. Hear any noises? I suggest seriously looking throughout your house whenever you can.


----------



## hangtown530 (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow this is terrible...a week and no signs of your little guy? What's the latest on this matter? I'll be rooting for you. Hopefully you get him back. How old is he?


----------



## cote.emma (Apr 8, 2011)

I dont think there is much of a chance he got outside, I sure hope he didnt, it is still pretty cold out. He is only a few months old, I just got him  I havent heard him at all, do you think possibly he could be in hibernation mode?


----------



## james.w (Apr 8, 2011)

Is there any way he got out from the cabinet you saw him in and is somewhere else in the house? If you are certain he is in that specific cabinet he will come out for food/heat eventually. If he got out he could be anywhere, check under fridge, dishwasher, washer, dryer, stove. Look for any other holes in walls/cabinets that he could have got into.


----------



## cote.emma (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, I really dont think that he is in that same spot anymore, and I check everyday in random spots but still no sign of him


----------



## entropy (Apr 8, 2011)

Like I said, I lost mine for a whole week once (7-8 days) and my boyfriend lost his for a week as well. Mine just came out one day when I had given up... so, there's still hope.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 8, 2011)

I wish you the best of luck :/


----------



## txrepgirl (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that you still didn't get him back yet. I would recommend looking in places that are warm. Like some mentioned behind the fridge ( we found ours there one time. But he was a big boy already ). They also like to lay down on extention cords. Look behind your entertainment center. Uncer the microwave cart if you have one ( a diffenrent Tegu of ours was there a few times ). Good luck  .


----------



## hanniebann (Apr 9, 2011)

When I lost my savannah for a couple days, we managed to finally find him... in the box spring of our bed. lol. And then another time he managed to get under and behind the dishwasher... Not warm places, but he seemed quite content both times we found him. don't give up!


----------



## cote.emma (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks you guys! I will keep you updated


----------



## cote.emma (Apr 9, 2011)

Somewhat good news! I just found poop by the basking spot this morning!


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 9, 2011)

THATS GREAT! He has to be around there! Keep looking today might be the day!


----------



## cote.emma (Apr 9, 2011)

You were right! Today was the day!! We just got home and he was laying out on the floor! We are sooo happy to see him, he is a bit skinny but I think he is fine  sooooo happy


----------



## james.w (Apr 9, 2011)

Congrats on finding him!!!


----------



## hanniebann (Apr 9, 2011)

yay! Lost and found!


----------



## turtlepunk (Apr 9, 2011)

wooo!!! glad you got him back!


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 10, 2011)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!! OMG Im so happy for you  when he's settled into his tank you should take pics of the little rascal


----------



## cote.emma (Apr 10, 2011)

Really sad, the little guy didnt make it  this morning we went to check on him and he didnt make it through the night.


----------



## hanniebann (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry :[ Thats too bad. Was he just cold and hungry you think?


----------



## cote.emma (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah thats what we are thinking =/


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 10, 2011)

_I'm sorry to  to hear that you got him back but he didn't make it through the night._


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 10, 2011)

So sorry for your loss  I can't believe it.... im so sorry honey


----------



## cote.emma (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank You all for your support, it has been a rough week  but we will be adding a new tegu to the family soon. Thanks again.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry about your loss. I am glad you were able to at least find it though. The little stinkers can fit into the tinest holes and gaps when they're young. I've got a 2 ft savy that can still fit under my closet door. Are you getting another one this summer?


----------



## cote.emma (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah we will probably be getting a new one around may


----------



## Moofins (Apr 11, 2011)

Ah damnit... I was really hoping for this to be a happy ending. I can tell you one thing, though: I bet the little guy is happily nomming all of the ground turkey, mice and beef liver he can get his teeth on in reptile heaven now. :angel:


----------



## cote.emma (Apr 12, 2011)

I sure hope so


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hope your next gu is a success. Just make sure when you feed him he's in some kind of enclosed area (tub, bin, tank, ect.) so the incident doesnt repeat itself. god bless your little lost one


----------



## jumper123 (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry, I have been following your post this week hoping you'd find him. Not a good experience..


----------



## turtlepunk (Apr 13, 2011)

awwww maaaaaaaan!!! =( you finally got him back and then this had to happen =( IM really sorry for your loss!


----------



## cote.emma (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah it wasnt exactly a happy ending, but we will definately wont be letting our next tegu escape from us, we will be extra protective to our new baby, I would love to put pictures up so you all can see him, but I dont know how!


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 13, 2011)

if you click new reply you can see a red bar below the typing box that says attachments. from there you click the browse button next to "new attachment" and select the picture you want to upload. after that you can click update or add attachment and then it will reload the page, scroll back down to attachments and click insert into post or whatever that option is and it will stick it right in there for you.

im not sure what the difference between add attachment and update attachment are but they both work for me lol. i hope it works for you. as others have said hes up in herp heaven eating his little heart out


----------



## Biascochea (Apr 28, 2011)

I am definitely starting to know what you went through. Mine just disappeared today. I've been tearing through the whole house, close to freaking out looking for him. can't find him anywhere, and I've looked in every nook and cranny I can think of...


----------



## james.w (Apr 28, 2011)

Biascochea said:


> I am definitely starting to know what you went through. Mine just disappeared today. I've been tearing through the whole house, close to freaking out looking for him. can't find him anywhere, and I've looked in every nook and cranny I can think of...



How did he get out?


----------



## Biascochea (Apr 28, 2011)

I put him into the tub to soak, turned my back for a minute to answer the phone and he just disappeared. I know that he can't get out of the house, this place has no air-vents, holes, etc...and we're on the second floor. He can't have gotten out the front door or anything since there is basically an airlock on the first floor. Guess it;s just a waiting game.
I set up a heat lamp and his hide. hopefully he doesn't decide to go to sleep for a week in a cupboard or something. :-(


----------



## james.w (Apr 28, 2011)

How did he get out of the tub? I leave mine in the tub all the time and he can't get out, and he's 30" long.


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 28, 2011)

Try putting some food out tomorrow, something like eggs or fish or something with a pungent smell. Look for tegu poops too. Have you checked places like behind the fridge, under the dishwasher, behind the washer/dryer? I don't want to make you feel any worse but thats exactly the reason why you can't leave them unattended, it only takes a minute and they're gone. If you can, I'd try to up the temps in the house/apt whatever, try to keep it as close to 70* as you can if not a little above. It'll help to keep him warm while hes out. 

My male can climb out of the tub, hes 10ish months old. I didn't think he could and one day he just let himself out. He's like 3.5 ft though. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7sjoQm8Bdw&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Apr 29, 2011)

When I first put let my tegu in the bathroom I did not notice where they plumbed the tub there was a small hole. He wiggled in there I could hear him but could not get to him. I set up a basking bulb and 5 nail biting minutes later he came out of the wall.. I would set up basking areas in each room they will searc out the heat.


----------



## Biascochea (Apr 29, 2011)

yeah, now I know I can never let my eyes off of him. :-(
@James: the tub has one side that isn't completely vertical. I've watched him try to climb up it, but he just wiggles at the bottom of it and can't get traction, so I'd didn't worry. He must have run from the opposite side of the tub and flung himself up it or something.
I'll definitely put out some egg today and set up another basking spot. There are no cracks or holes along any part of the bathroom or plumbing, so I'm thinking he is in one of the other rooms in the house. We don't have a washer/dryer or dishwasher in this apartment (NY) so he can't be under any of those. Also, I have looked under/inside the oven (he ran there once) and fridge, but no luck...
I can only turn on the heat when the landlady below us is giving heat, so just have to hope the weather stays warm. however, the good news about that is there are no vents or holes in the house for him to crawl into. 
I'm just hoping he comes walking out one of these days or moves to a hiding place I can find!


----------



## Biascochea (Apr 29, 2011)

So, I put out his basking light and a boiled egg (cut up) this morning before I headed out for work interviews. When I got back, my wife was in the kitchen and she told me to watch where I step because my missing tegu had pooped in the hallway. the poop wasn't there 15 minutes earlier when she walked into the kitchen, so I knew he had to be nearby. I started by searching the kitchen and immediately found Shadow chilling behind the fridge (which had been checked numerous times already) 
So glad to have him back. He is now safely locked in his home and I am much more relaxed!


----------



## james.w (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats on finding him. No more unsupervised baths I'm assuming??


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Apr 29, 2011)

Good to hear.


----------



## Biascochea (Apr 29, 2011)

No, no more unsupervised bathing. though, if he were 3-1/2 feet long he wouldn't have had anywhere to hide in the house. lol


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 29, 2011)

Yay! Glad you found him! lol yeah there aren't many places for the larger guys to hide


----------

